# Eva Brothers Forgemasters



## Partypebbles (Mar 17, 2014)

Eva Brothers

1909 The partnership of James Eva, Archibald William Eva, Victor Eva, Arthur Eva, and Frank Eva, carrying on business as Forge-masters, at ******** Lane, *******, Manchester, under the style or firm of "EVA BROTHERS," was ended. All debts due would be settled by Archibald William Eva, Victor Eva, Arthur Eva, and Frank Eva, who continued the business under the same Style

1976: Eva Brothers continued to be a part of Eva Industries

The piston con rods for the Titanic ( and her sister ships) were forged at Eva brothers forge (Eva press) ******* Manchester.

The derilect building and the remains of some of the steam hammer frames are still in place.

(Source Grace's guide)

A quick 15 minute walk round, not much left as most of the building has been pulled down. There is also factory behind the building that is still in use.


































Thank you for looking


----------

